# Hilton HHonors Double Your Points Warning



## VentureForth (Jun 27, 2012)

From the AGR website:



> Starting April 1, sign up for the Double Your HHonors promotion and you can earn Double Amtrak Guest Rewards points when you book and stay at any participating hotel or resort within the Hilton Worldwide portfolio by June 30, 2012.


When you click on the sign up link, you are taken to a page on the HHonors website that asks for you to choose between Double Your Points and Double Your Miles. Me, being an AGR member, selected Double Your Points because Amtrak doesn't go by miles, they go by points. Unfortunately, the teeny fine print below those options clarify (vaguely) that the points are for HHonors and the Miles are for AGR points (or other airline miles).


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 27, 2012)

No, if you chose "Double Your Miles", you get double AGR points! (Remember nobody travels on trains anymore!




That's why you find "AGR" listed under "Airlines"!)

I have received 1,000 AGR points each for 2 separate stays!



(Not the usual 500 points.)


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 27, 2012)

Can you convert HHonors to AGR points after the fact?

Because if my math is correct it's child's play to score 300,000+ HHonors points in a single credit churn.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 27, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> I have received 1,000 AGR points each for 2 separate stays!
> 
> 
> 
> (Not the usual 500 points.)


Sadly, I didn't. I only got the normal 500. 

Time to call them I guess, since that was back in April.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 27, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> Can you convert HHonors to AGR points after the fact?
> 
> Because if my math is correct it's child's play to score 300,000+ HHonors points in a single credit churn.


You can indeed convert HH points to AGR points, but the conversion rate is rather poor. IIRC, something like 10,000 HH points to get 1,500 AGR points.


----------



## gatelouse (Jun 27, 2012)

AlanB said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I have received 1,000 AGR points each for 2 separate stays!
> ...


Do you have more than one airline/rail partner in your HHonors profile, and is Amtrak checked as your primary partner?


----------



## AlanB (Jun 27, 2012)

gatelouse said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


Nope. I don't collect any airline miles. Haven't flown since like 1998 or 99.

So only AGR is in my profile. And I did get my normal 500, just didn't get the double.


----------

